# Wsp



## mkstylessoap (Nov 20, 2013)

I just wanted to share how much I love WSP, I've been purchasing from them for a while now but today I was looking to purchase a specific fo and priced around multiple sites, most of them I was paying around $20 for a 4oz bottle and shipping. Even though I had to spend $30 at WSP to get free shipping I was able to get 2 extra bottles of fo, some jojoba oil, castor oil and clays to sample for only $10 more than the one bottle of fo at other suppliers!


----------



## lsg (Nov 20, 2013)

Wholesale Supplies Plus is one of my favorite suppliers.  You can also build up reward points with them


----------



## mkstylessoap (Nov 20, 2013)

I know! I love that, plus I love how I get to choose what samples I get with my purchase


----------



## Mrs.Larios (Nov 20, 2013)

Someone from the forums told me about them they are also my favorite! along with brambel berry


----------



## Ruthie (Nov 20, 2013)

I love them too.  They and Brambleberry are about all I use!


----------



## TVivian (Nov 20, 2013)

I agree! They're really the best I think!


----------



## eyebright (Nov 20, 2013)

Really like shopping from WSP since I don't need to pay for shipping and it's included in the prices. With BB i hate paying for shipping on top of the prices of the products. I wished they would included in their price.


----------



## lsg (Nov 20, 2013)

I have to say that Bramble Berry does has some of the most reasonable shipping charges if you have to pay shipping.


----------



## roseb (Nov 20, 2013)

They are my fave!  I like Bramble Berry, but their shipping is way too slow, however, I love their little gifts.


----------



## Paintguru (Nov 20, 2013)

I like WSP for avocado and castor oil.  Good prices on other oils outside of Soapers Choice.


----------



## osso (Nov 20, 2013)

I love WSP also. They ship super fast to me, pack everything very well and you can't beat free for shipping. Much easier to look at actual cost if you don't have to figure in additional shipping charges. And their products are great quality!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Nov 20, 2013)

I love WSP, too. It helps they are right down the road from my work so I can pick up my order and get a discount for doing so. They also have a wide selection of oils and butters as well as scents. Love em!


----------



## tryanything (Nov 20, 2013)

I live less than 30 minutes from WSP and have been so happy with them as a company since I moved to OH.   Previously I lived in Oregon and using Brambleberry was cheaper for me (shipping) but now I love having WSP right down the road, the discount they give for in-store pick ups, and the quality of there products.  Nature's Garden is 30 minutes in the other direction but I've found that WSP's prices are a little cheaper and they have more bulk items (cheaper and easier to store!).  I like going into their showroom and being able to sniff all of the FO they offer.  Of course now I have a list a mile long of fragrances I want to try!


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 20, 2013)

I guess I am the weird one here, I buy very little from them because I hate paying shipping on every item. I feel with a large order I am paying to much shipping. But that is just my opinion. They do have a couple of fo's I love and buy but will only order 1-2 items at a time.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Nov 20, 2013)

cmzaha said:


> I guess I am the weird one here, I buy very little from them because I hate paying shipping on every item. I feel with a large order I am paying to much shipping. But that is just my opinion. They do have a couple of fo's I love and buy but will only order 1-2 items at a time.



WSP has free ground once you are over $30


----------



## kazmi (Nov 21, 2013)

I love WSP too!  Most times I place an order and get it within 2-3 days.  BB is nice and I love a lot of their FO, molds, etc but it takes forever to get a shipment.  Just this month I placed 2 orders with WSP and got both of them before I got 1 order that I placed earlier with BB.  I know they just had their November special and they do take care of you (like their free stuff and taking care of you when you remember something you needed AFTER you hit the buy button!) but I find most of what I need at WSP at competitive pricing.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 22, 2013)

lpstephy85 said:


> WSP has free ground once you are over $30


 
If you look at the ordering and return policy you will see the statement that says shipping is included in price. So shipping is charged on each item. I much prefer to know just how much I pay for shipping.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm another one that doesn't order much from WSP.  I find a lot of their FO are priced way more than other places even with shipping.   I do order packaging items and shrink wrap for my products from them but I've been able to source the rest of my stuff either locally or at a better price with a couple exceptions.   I love Brambleberry but hate how long it takes.  I place an order on 11/11 and still have not recieved it.


----------



## Paintguru (Nov 25, 2013)

shunt2011 said:


> I'm another one that doesn't order much from WSP.  I find a lot of their FO are priced way more than other places even with shipping.   I do order packaging items and shrink wrap for my products from them but I've been able to source the rest of my stuff either locally or at a better price with a couple exceptions.   I love Brambleberry but hate how long it takes.  I place an order on 11/11 and still have not recieved it.



Yeah their FO's are crazy expensive, 2x the cost of other places in may cases.


----------



## Mandarin (Nov 25, 2013)

> I guess I am the weird one here, I buy very little from them because I hate paying shipping on every item. I feel with a large order I am paying to much shipping. But that is just my opinion. They do have a couple of fo's I love and buy but will only order 1-2 items at a time.


 
I think that you are the weird one in this thread- just like me. WSP does not have free shipping. The shipping is now included in the price and many people are not familiar with this. I used to purchase from WSP all the time. I have not purchased from them for a couple of years at least. Since the "free shipping" thing came into play, I pay roughly 25% - 30% more in total cost from WSP than any other supplier and they are just two states away from me. No rewards program in the world is going to compensate for this increase. It was a big let down for me having to find new suppliers, particularly since WSP was one of the few suppliers that I used. A block of soap base shipped from another supplier costs me $9 less in total cost. This is a significant number for me. I check WSP every few months to see if anything has changed for me in the way of cost, but it never does. I am glad that so many people are happy with WSP. I never had any issues with them in the past. I just can no longer purchase from them because it is not cost effective at all.


----------

